# My little hussy



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She went to rug to cool down... 

Apologies for poor quality. Ipad photo and it's dark!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. She is so cute. We call willow minx because she presents her bum to the boys all the time!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If all the girls that cool down like this are Hussies.......what do we call the boys? They do it too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I love it. She is so cute. We call willow minx because she presents her bum to the boys all the time!


Presents her bum


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> If all the girls that cool down like this are Hussies.......what do we call the boys? They do it too!


Hmmm we could call the boys gigolo's!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

So funny! I love when they do this. Bailey's favourite position.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Abandoned


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Abandoned


Oh I like that!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

bless her, Dudley will often lay like this slap bang in the middle of the kitchen floor!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

...and Miss Lilly tries to do it on my lap. On the bus


----------

